# Slimlines



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Been wondering about this for a bit.  For those that turn Slimlines, which way do you turn them?


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 27, 2008)

The thinnest I turn now is the comfort without the grip. These I sell for $25 with acrylics from Rizheng.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow I'm actually surprised so far.  For the record, I have only turned one true slim Slimline and I didn't like it.  I did this poll after receiving some negative comments about my slimlines not being slim.[B)]  The poll results so far have made me feel better about not making them so slim.  Thanks for voting, I can't wait to see what results I'll see after tomorrow.[]


----------



## alphageek (Mar 27, 2008)

I get a few requests for 'as thin as possible', which drive me nuts, esp in acrylic.  I like some different shapes and never make b2b w/o a request.  I have also switched to comfort alot to.. The narrow waist has started getting to me too.


----------



## stevers (Mar 28, 2008)

I have done a few closed enders, changed up the CB or some other embellishment. Turn a few stock slims to sell cheap.


----------



## igran7 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have about 45 slim slimlines in stock and I can't sell them to save my life. (I have even lowered the price to $12.50-$15.00 each) I don't think I will turn anymore B2B, just not worth it in my neck of the woods.  I can sell Euros & Comfort grips W/O the rubber grip all day long, but nothing on slims.  I may lower them to $10.00 just to get rid of them.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to hate slimlines.  I made some B2B and they don't sell all that well.  I started making them this last fall with a bulge towards the nib and no centerband and they've been selling well.  I call them the pregnant twist.  If I could take a decent picture of my pens, I'd post some.  They've been going for $20-$30 depending on the wood and plating.


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 28, 2008)

Slim Lines are my best sellers and unless the customer request, which oddly enough does happen, I do not use center bands or make them "slim". Here's a couple of examples.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ozzy_
> 
> Slim Lines are my best sellers and unless the customer request, which oddly enough does happen, I do not use center bands or make them "slim". Here's a couple of examples.



I really like that look! Does the wood on the two halves actually rub together or is there a slight space between?


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 28, 2008)

[/quote]I really like that look! Does the wood on the two halves actually rub together or is there a slight space between?
[/quote]

They actually rub together but I haven't seen or had any negatives effects from this. I use one at work, which gets a lot of use daily, and the fit is still good.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Mar 28, 2008)

I turn slimlines without the center band and change "thickness" as I choose.

Larry


----------



## fernhills (Mar 28, 2008)

I turn them with a nice pleasing curve not so "wasp" looking
 when i use the stock parts,which is nice and easy to do for a change. Then others i change the CB to what ever i want and that changes the whole look a lot. I do not like slim straight b2b in that size pen. It is not because it is hard to do b2b because i have done them and do b2b in other style pens. Carl


----------



## Ligget (Mar 28, 2008)

I like them straight barreled, so do most women who purchase them!


----------



## Buzz (Mar 30, 2008)

It's my experience that, generally, the only people that appreciate the more extreme designs are other woodturners, and they don't buy anyway.  As a general rule, I have been unable to sell slimlines with anything more than the most subtle of curves in them.  Straight B2B also works fine for me.


----------



## England14 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm a little slow this morning.  What is B2B?


----------



## fernhills (Mar 30, 2008)

bushing to bushing


----------



## Chasper (Mar 31, 2008)

I like slims and I sell them pretty well.  I make them from chrome kits mostly, I think it is a good pen for the price.  In my opinion, the hardest way to make a slim is B2B, that really gets tight.  I make some with even bulges from nib to CB and from clip to CB, they are the easiest to make.  But what I really like is to make them without center bands or to make a custom band.  I think a gradual taper from both ends to the middle is an attractive look.


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 20, 2008)

"Round" Lot's of different ways.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jun 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Richard.  I "try" real hard to make my slimlines round, and vary them.  If my wood is plain grained or medium grained, then I embellish either with segments, inlays or small curves, beads, coves, and such.  If I have some really great looking wood, then I leave them kind of B2B, or without CB, or Russ Fairfield style.  I have had pretty good luck selling all styles (so far)


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2008)

The only good thing about a slimline is the fact you can alter it quite a bit, as far as a user NO WAY they run out of ink too quick (even with good refills) but they can be made with so many variations, Beads, Wasp bodies, burn lines, bulb nibs comfort size with or with out a center band or rubber end. For design practice it's pretty hard to beat a 1.50 to 5 dollar pen, that can sell for 20-25 dollars.


----------



## herbk (Jun 21, 2008)

I like to call my slim lines (the other than thin ones) Sculpture Pens.  Sound classier and I charge a little more


----------

